# 20" wheel question



## VWdee (Jul 20, 2003)

I have a set of 20x10.5 ASA AR's with an ET of 35. 

I was thinking of running 275/35/20 on them.

Does anyone know if these are too large and what size spacer I would need? I was wondering if I need a 10mm or 20 mm?

I will be using the wheels for normal day to day driving in nice weather.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Beef Booze (Sep 25, 2010)

الاثيوبي ، والأخضر يرمز إلى الأرض والذهب يرمز أمل أو سلام ، والأحمر يرمز للقوة. رمزية الألوان كثيرا ما تظهر على الأعلام الأفريقية. البلدان التي تحلق عموم أفريقيا الألوان واليوم ، فإن الأمم التي الأعلام تتكون من الألوان الأفريقية هي : بنين ، بوركينا فاسو ، الكاميرون ، جمهورية أفريقيا الوسطى (مع الأزر...


----------



## VWdee (Jul 20, 2003)

Beef Booze said:


> الاثيوبي ، والأخضر يرمز إلى الأرض والذهب يرمز أمل أو سلام ، والأحمر يرمز للقوة. رمزية الألوان كثيرا ما تظهر على الأعلام الأفريقية. البلدان التي تحلق عموم أفريقيا الألوان واليوم ، فإن الأمم التي الأعلام تتكون من الألوان الأفريقية هي : بنين ، بوركينا فاسو ، الكاميرون ، جمهورية أفريقيا الوسطى (مع الأزر...


Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

Best bet is to plug in the info in here:

http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp


----------



## VWdee (Jul 20, 2003)

Welll I put the wheels on the car and with a 10mm spacer and 265's, the wheels were just too wide to tuck in the fenders.


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

sounds like a bit of poke. Got a pic? Sounds like what I would like on my allroad. I don't want to tuck at all.


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

Beef Booze said:


> الاثيوبي ، والأخضر يرمز إلى الأرض والذهب يرمز أمل أو سلام ، والأحمر يرمز للقوة. رمزية الألوان كثيرا ما تظهر على الأعلام الأفريقية. البلدان التي تحلق عموم أفريقيا الألوان واليوم ، فإن الأمم التي الأعلام تتكون من الألوان الأفريقية هي : بنين ، بوركينا فاسو ، الكاميرون ، جمهورية أفريقيا الوسطى (مع الأزر...


 Ethiopian, and green symbolizes the land and gold symbolizes hope, peace, red stands for the force. Symbolic colors often appear on the flags of Africa. Countries that fly the Pan-African colors, and today, the nations that made up the flags of the colors of Africa are: Benin, Burkina Faso, Cameroon, Central African Republic (with rice...


----------

